# Minikin Boost vs VOOPOO Drag



## DollieLama (26/7/18)

Hi guys

started vaping a few months ago and got the smok v8. It's decent but i think it's time for an upgrade. Recently put my tank on my mates minikin boost and the flavour and clouds was significantly better. 
So i'm interested in either the boost or voopoo drag. I might get an RDA too depending on how much i can get either mod for. 

Whats your suggestions?
And what other mods are in the same range?

Thanks guys


----------



## Stosta (26/7/18)

DollieLama said:


> Hi guys
> 
> started vaping a few months ago and got the smok v8. It's decent but i think it's time for an upgrade. Recently put my tank on my mates minikin boost and the flavour and clouds was significantly better.
> So i'm interested in either the boost or voopoo drag. I might get an RDA too depending on how much i can get either mod for.
> ...


Between those two I would go Minikin alll the way!

RDA's you can pick up pretty cheaply these days, you'll be able to tell on a cheap one whether or not dripping is for you. If it doesn't annoy the heck out of you, then you can do your research and find the right one that suits your needs!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## regularvapeguy (26/7/18)

I would definitely suggest the minikin.

Ive had both mods and the minikin is way better in terms of both use and feel.

The voopoo scratches incredibly easy and if you're looking to get something long term I'd say go with the minikin.

In terms of the RDA, I agree with @Stosta and maybe start with something that catches your eye that isn't heavy on budget. You will know right away if it's for you or not.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DollieLama (26/7/18)

Thanks gents. I have a feeling that an RDA wouldn’t be so great for me so I’d probably try to get an RTA. 
I don’t know much about vapes and mods and everything else but a mate of mine has an avo RTA and I think it’s pretty decent


----------



## SHiBBY (26/7/18)

DollieLama said:


> Thanks gents. I have a feeling that an RDA wouldn’t be so great for me so I’d probably try to get an RTA.
> I don’t know much about vapes and mods and everything else but a mate of mine has an avo RTA and I think it’s pretty decent



The Avo is technically a RDTA, meaning the deck sits above the tank and "builds and hits like a dripper, but vapes like a tank". Personally I have not had a lot of luck with RDTA's in the past. I would probably recommend getting a proper RTA instead like the Blitzen, which is bottom airflow and as such more forgiving for incorrect wicking.

As for mods, as said the black Drag is a no go. The paint comes off as you take it out of the packet the first time and continues to shed till it looks completely in it's chops after week 3. The silver Drag however works pretty well and the paint can't ever come off. It's a solid device with a magical chip, but it's HEAVY and SHARP. Great meelee weapon  I don't know a lot about the Minikin Boost so I really can't comment on that one, but at least it looks nice and comfy


----------



## jm10 (26/7/18)

Minikin plus wasp nano or recurve 
Minikin plus blitzen/zeus

Heard and tasted good things on the above


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (26/7/18)

DollieLama said:


> So i'm interested in either the boost or voopoo drag


Minikin all the way

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (26/7/18)

Minikin

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (26/7/18)

I like my Black Minikin V1.5
It's not the same one you talking about - but similar
My minikin has been very reliable

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/7/18)

My minikin boost has NEVER let me down ever. 

I’ve dropped it, over dripped and had juice ALL over it. 

It fires perfectly and never misses a beat. 

I vote Minikin

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## IrU3 (27/7/18)

i will have to agree with the majority. i have a minikin boost and its great. a perfect weight, a great size to fit in my hand and button location is easy for thumb or forefinger trigger depending on how you want to hold it.
the feel of it is also great its almost like a suede feel. and the paint doesn't peel.
its extremely durable. i have knocked mine dropped it and had it fall out the car and it still works 100%.
i had mine paired with a troll v2 RTA from wotofo and it was great, it looks great and vapes great. i then got too lazy to do builds so i switched to a big baby beast for easy of coil replacement.

if you are looking for something that you can do big coils builds on and have great flavour on the troll is amazing. its also a great tank for easy of use. its very easy to rebuild and very forgiving on incorrect wicking. has big fill holes so no struggling with trying to fill in the side or through tiny holes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

